# Turkish Tumblers Performers Help!!!!



## KORMEZ (Feb 20, 2008)

hey guy's im new hear i live in Australia, Melbourne im 17 and i have had pigeons since 9, well i understand almost everything about pigeons now just have a few new needs of help i recently moved house's from a normal on ground flat house to a 2 story UNIT/flat i am on the above unit since there is no way i can breed or fly my birds downstairs because there is 3 sets of buildings i built a loft/cage on the balcony and only breed a small number of TURKISH TUMBLERS , they are very quality birds some might not no what they are hear is a link to them www.turkishtumblers.com they are very unique and do an UPWARD vertical climb while tumbling every 10-15 feet the higher they go the more better performer they are and more $$$ they are worth i have very quality Turkish tumblers that barely can take off from the floor becouse they tumble so HARD and quick but once they do they are very hard to LAND since there landing needs space to hover down slowly while tumbling, well since ive moved in hear i cannot fly these birds except there babies which i have started to fly them but they are cousing me trouble due the the fact there is 3 buildings of 2 story units and i live on the far left with my balcony facing the other 2, hear is a simple pic i drew on PAINT to give a rough idea



im sorry for my bad drawing lol i will take a picture when i can get a camera also of my birds and in flight. 

ok my real problem is i only have 2 birds that i am flying at the moment which are 1 youngster and 1 6-7 months old i usally use to fly them alone 1 - 2 times daily but the youngster started landing on the roofs so i decided to fly it with the older 1, for the 1st week or so they barely landed on the roofs flying approx 5-10 minutes no longer i dont no why :s i fly them hungry so when they land they quickly fly back onto the loft on the balcony but they wont land straight to the balcony like they use to, and it seems like that they arnt flying as long they will just fly for 5 minutes and land also my youngster is not performing even though its parents are some of the best in my region im not sure why but i think its becouse its not getting its flight time it will be GREAT if anybody can try and help me to get them to fly MORE time and try to get them to land on the balcony loft instead of the roof i also use dropper onto the loft but when they see it they usaly just land on the roof 1st and then fly to the loft instantly it is really frustrating me as they are not flying much 5-10minutes MAX and i cant chase them around couse im on the balcony and do no want to disturb neighbors any help will be VERY usefull THANKS!! i will post phootos and videos once i get my phone fixed!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kormez and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. I don't have any useful information for you, but other members should be along shortly to offer their advice.

Terry


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Kormez,
I raise rollers for competetion and the principle is the same. Some of these methods might be a bit extreme but your in an extreme cricumstance.It will also sharpen your skills as a handler.

This might take a few days but you`re going to have to retrain them to a more focused approach to your loft. 

Cage them on the balcony for a few days so they can see only the area in front of the balcony. Take them out of the cage and feed them on a tray on your lap. The key thing here is to teach them they YOU are the feed source,so they pay attention to YOU.

Next thing is to build a landing pole you can set in and out for the birds to have an easier time landing and it will mark your balcony. You could also hang a flag of some kind, kerchief,state flag etc. Call them in with a whistle or shake of the feed can.

Try them on short flights,always hungry. Get em out and in without landing anywhere except where you want them to. Use that feed can. It is your control. 

Once they get to making a few short flights box em up and take them over a building thats in view and release them. Get them to look for your building. If you can,mark the roof with a flag or some paint.

Think of anything you can to use to get them to return rapidly and just to your balcony. Try not to let them hang about and upset the neighbors. Most pigeons are pretty smart and with a good amount of work on your part you can make it a pleasurable experience for both you and your neighbors.

Once you get them homed in, feed them all they can eat in 15 minutes once a day. Feed em 50/50 wheat and milo. Fly them three days in a row twice a day if possible and give em two days off. On the off days feed them a richer mix but the same time limit. The reason to feed them the wheat/ on a time limit is to keep them from getting too strong and fighting the tumble. Feeding the richer mix and rest time is to insure they stay healthy and able to perform. It is a fine line to keep the performance looking great.
Good Luck


----------



## KORMEZ (Feb 20, 2008)

ok hey thanks for the replies i would like the put out a plank but it is kind of embarrassing to the neighbors anyhow, the birds that im currently flying they will fly for 5 - 10 mins land on the across roof building which is about 10 -15meteres away from my balcony but they wont sit there.. i have there control with the food they will instantly come back to the balcony when i call them..

the only problem is i feel like they have made a routine of flying for a short time landing and flying back to the loft and eating.. i always feed them a little half handfull or so after each flight untill night time were i bring out there feeders and they eat be in mind i only have 4 birds. i want to take pictures but i cant at the moment.. i fly 1 of my youngsters he will fly longer if i fly him alone but will fly frighted and stupid like there is a hawk on his tail and will not start his tumbling skills nor climbing skills, but when i fly him with the adult which does perform thats when he will start trying to climb its been 2 weeks the youngster has just started to pull up into the vertical climb and can tumble but still tail rides 

my point is i want them to fly for a longer period of time so i can enjoy sitting on my balcony and watching them.. they will fly 5-10mins no longer its realy fustrating.. i use to have birds that would fly at this same place for 3hrs+ i got rid of them birds when i went overseas now its so hard to start off with just 2 Flying birds 1 youngster 1 adult which LOVES FOOD and even is after food when his crops FULL lol i dont get it hear is a Video of youtube of what my birds are like and why it is hard for them to land on the balcony straight up! 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jXkuZb330fk


----------



## KORMEZ (Feb 20, 2008)

hey guys me again today i tried to fly my youngster on its own on a empty stomach, well it worked sort of early in the morning around 8am he flew CRAZY style because he usually does not fly on his own and was flying all directions well then came along this my 1st thought WILD racer and took my youngster along with him they were gone out of sight for almost 10minutes when i saw 2 little dots in the air i noticed there they were but my youngster that was use to following my adult seemed to be following that wild bird so i quickly threw up my adult as he started circling them 2 circled back down now that they were flying i was amazed how much the youngster flew i quickly dropped the dropper onto the loft and my 2 landed following with the wild bird it turned out not to be wild i think its some kind of roller even though i did not see it ROLL or TUMBLE at all its not wild i know this because it has been ringed i will post a picture of it as soon as i catch it, it seems interesting i want to keep it and use it as 1 of my flyer's since it made my youngster stretch its wings today even though i spent a ton of food to get its attention to come land on the balcony my birds are all up on the roof now since there full crops no feed for them till tomorrow night. i will post pictures of MY BIRDS and the UNKNOWN tomorrow


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

That video was interesting, just keep in mind someone might be looking for that bird so please try to locate the owner before keeping it. Just like if your youngster flew off you wouldn't want anyone keeping it without asking you first. Good luck with your birds and keep us updated on their progress.


----------

